

Should hackers pay attention to Silicon Valley? - vlad
http://vladislav.posterous.com/should-hackers-pay-attention-to-silicon-valle

======
pyroman
It's important to pay attention to what other hackers are doing in your area.
One of the awesome things about silicon valley is all of the people from the
startups hang out there, but there are hackers everywhere and there can be
meetups anywhere.

Once I started paying attention to what was going on in Orlando I met a lot of
smart people. We're having a barcamp tomorrow too.
<http://www.barcamporlando.org/>

There are other great things about silicon valley, but it's not the only place
with hackers.

